# glow before they go



## wingsy (Mar 22, 2008)

what does this mean in royal pythons,
I have been pairing my normals to my cinny male for a few weeks now and have noticed the females getting alot lighter in colour.
Is this what they call the glow before they go,what do you have to do after you notice this in your females,do you keep pairing them up or is the job already been done.
this was the one female whilst breeding.








This is her now.








Pic doesnt show a great deal but you can really see that see has lightened right up and she's getting fat.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I'd say she's glowing :2thumb:. Good luck with the clutch.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

glowing usually happens anything upto 6 weeks before ovulation.

I still paired whilst my females were glowing, one locked the rest didnt.

Stop pairing once you've noticed ovualtion.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Mark, i've not seen any locks from my 08 female (been pairing her with a Lesser & Super Pastel) but seen plenty of blood smears on the paper in the mornings, she shed last week so it could be a pre ovulation shed or it could just be a normal shed. She had shown building behaviour & went "lumpy". Should i still continue pairing her (she's got the Lesser in with her at the moment) or should i stop now & hope she's mated? Both my males have been eating (the Lesser has refused the odd feed).


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

corny girl said:


> Mark, i've not seen any locks from my 08 female (been pairing her with a Lesser & Super Pastel) but seen plenty of blood smears on the paper in the mornings, she shed last week so it could be a pre ovulation shed or it could just be a normal shed. She had shown building behaviour & went "lumpy". Should i still continue pairing her (she's got the Lesser in with her at the moment) or should i stop now & hope she's mated? Both my males have been eating (the Lesser has refused the odd feed).


I continued pairing until the female ovulated or I stopped witnessing any locks.

How many times have you paired and seen blood smears?
Some breeders I know only pair once per shed cycle so the females may only mate 4-5 times per season.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

markhill said:


> I continued pairing until the female ovulated or I stopped witnessing any locks.
> 
> How many times have you paired and seen blood smears?
> Some breeders I know only pair once per shed cycle so the females may only mate 4-5 times per season.



I was doing the 3 days in, 3 days out & most times i've seen smears (more so a few weeks back when there were a lot more than usual, she was with the Lesser). She has had some weeks off, so not constantly had a male in with her.


----------



## wingsy (Mar 22, 2008)

My royals are now laying upside down in there tubs.
what does this mean?


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

wingsy said:


> My royals are now laying upside down in there tubs.
> what does this mean?


inverted basking in females is a good sign: victory:

Have a look here
Markus Jayne, Ball pythons | ballpython.ca


----------



## wingsy (Mar 22, 2008)

All looking good.
my girls have all gone through the stage where they look like they have a can of pop in there belly and they have all done there pre lay shed(i think)hopefully will have eggs in 27 days....


----------

